

How To Sell Something: Make Up A Story - spectre
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Home-living/Laundry/Washing-machines/Top-loader-6kg-under/auction-223309871.htm

======
SwellJoe
But, apparently if you do it too well, folks will make false bids just to be
part of the story. No way is anyone paying $350 for a crappy old washer (when
a midrange new one sells for that or less).

